# Help with Rusty aggression



## Jake8898 (Jul 12, 2013)

I have a 29 gallon 30x12x18inch aquarium with two 13 year old Silver Dollars and a juvenile Bolivian Ram. I bought two male Rusty Cichlids as I had seen them kept successfully in community tanks in the past and read on this site's profiles that they were peaceful with other species and mildly aggressive amongst their own.

Well, one of the two is dominant and harassing the other. No fin damage, yet. I was wondering how to address this as it seems to be more than "mildly aggressive" behavior. The subordinate fish hangs out at the top in a corner. I've got some rocks and foliage to provide cover but it doesn't seem to help. I read about overstocking to curb aggression but my tank isn't very large. I'm concerned that if I bought other species, they'd then aggress on the Rusties. Should I get more Rusty males? Or females?

I realize this is a very novice question but any help is appreciated, thanks.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

The rusties, while mildly aggressive, need to be stocked harem style, meaning multiple females per male, usually 1m:4f. A single male with another male or female will constantly harass the other fish likely resulting in it's death, possibly due to sickness which could spread to your other fish.
Unfortunately, your tank isn't large enough to support a harem of rusties.


----------



## 7mm-08 (Jan 12, 2012)

Rusties might be the most aggressive species I've kept. I have Perspicax, two Elongatus variants and two Pundamilia variants, all which have reputations for being nasty, and none of them have been as much trouble as Rusties.


----------



## Jake8898 (Jul 12, 2013)

So, no on 2 males in the same 29 gallon tank, right?

Should I trade one of the rusties in for another "peaceful" cichlid and buy a couple others peaceful species to dampen the aggression?


----------



## shelbynjakesdad (Mar 13, 2013)

Unfortunately, African cichlids are not well suited to share a tank with "community" fish. They are generally too active, aggressive, and territorial. I think when the profile says "mildly aggressive" it means mildly aggressive for African cichlids... which means they are still quite aggressive compared to other fish. Then there is also the issue of water. Your current fish prefer soft water while African cichlids thrive in very hard water. Both can survive in neutral to mildly hard water, but it is not ideal.

A 29 gallon tank is small for Malawi cichlids. I've heard of species-only saulosi tanks that worked out, but other than that, not much. Some Tanganyikans are better suited for small tanks, but they thrive in even harder water and can also be quite aggressive. If it were my tank, I'd convert it to a saulosi or Tang tank or just stick with what you have and add other "community" fish.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

7mm-08 said:


> Rusties might be the most aggressive species I've kept. I have Perspicax, two Elongatus variants and two Pundamilia variants, all which have reputations for being nasty, and none of them have been as much trouble as Rusties.


Interesting stuff... Goes to show that nothing is set in stone in this hobby. My nastiest dudes are Pseudo. sp . 'williamsi north.' Nastier than any Metriaclima I've had.


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

The Rustys I had were pretty good with other fish but they sure can be hard on the females.. Long term a 29 gallon tank is too small..


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

IMO, rehome the silver dollars and Rusties, and add some tetras with your Ram. Maybe a few more Rams to try and get a pair. A couple Cory's and call it good.


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

7mm-08 wrote:
Rusties might be the most aggressive species I've kept. I have Perspicax, two Elongatus variants and two Pundamilia variants, all which have reputations for being nasty, and none of them have been as much trouble as Rusties.

so i have a harem of rusty,with a harem of cobalt blue,yellow lab and purple lupingo. My cobalt are by far the aggressor. my rusty just swim around. but i have 1 male to 5 female..


----------



## Yael (Nov 25, 2012)

Rusty males will harass each other till one wins - they start young and just keep at it till only one male is left. I started out with juvies and let the males show me which fish to rehome. The dominant male of the group drove each other male up into a corner where I removed them and returned them to the local fish store. The dominant male will chase the females but stop short and will let them eat and such between chases.


----------

